# Maltese Breeder in Australia



## vit91 (Nov 4, 2020)

Hello guys,

Can anyone recommend me Maltese Breeder in Australia?
I have gone through dogzonline website and i haven't had luck.
I am after a female Maltese pup.


This is my pup Brigitte turned 10 this year.


----------

